# Spring Colors-Turkey Style



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Good luck to everyone chasing chickens!

Enjoy.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome freakin' picture! I love your composition. Perfect exposure too. Good job Kade.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool pic!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow. Love that!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice photo


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Awesome pic katorade 8)


----------

